# [OPEN] Phoebe is crafting a Street Piano



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

Free to enter, only two at a time. 

Post here and I'll pm you with the code


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2020)

hello, would love to come and get the recipe :- ) thanks


----------



## Master Mage (May 2, 2020)

Love to come!


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 2, 2020)

Hello, would like to visit!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 2, 2020)

me please!


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

@Peter and @Master Mage 

I'll send you guys the code at the same time


----------



## iovis (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Kelani (May 2, 2020)

I would love to stop by for a visit


----------



## Lightmare (May 2, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> Hello, would like to visit!





mayorsam17 said:


> me please!


You guys will receive a code right after the previous posters leave the island


----------



## Ruby Rose (May 2, 2020)

If this is still going may I come along too? :'>


----------



## Tasuot (May 2, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## allainah (May 2, 2020)

i would like to come by please


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Dreamest (May 2, 2020)

Would like to stop by!


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

iovis said:


> I'd like to visit!





Kelani said:


> I would love to stop by for a visit


You guys are the next on the queue, I'll be pming you soon


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 2, 2020)

I’d like to come


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 2, 2020)

id love to come!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## jynxy87 (May 2, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

Lightmare said:


> i'd love to come!





Ruby Rose said:


> If this is still going may I come along too? :'>





Tasuot said:


> Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


I'll have three at at time to speed things up, you're next


----------



## moonbox (May 2, 2020)

If you're still open to this I'd love to join


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come by if they're still crafting


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

I'll be closing this right after @~Kilza~ comes up.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 2, 2020)

oof


----------



## AthenaMykonos (May 2, 2020)

I would love to drop by


----------

